# Gluing teak with gorilla glue?



## TakePride (Oct 9, 2008)

Does gorilla glue provide a strong bond on teak when prepared correctly and clamped? It will be exposed to the elements.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

It depends. Teak is a difficult wood to glue sometimes. It is quite oily and should be cleaned thoroughly before attempting to glue it. I like to use denatured alcohol on it to clean the oil off and then allow to flash, then wet with water. 

A polyurethane glue up should not be clamped tightly like a regular wood glue glue up. The glue has to have room to expand a bit and do its thing. Clamping too tightly will create a weaker bond. 

For edge glueing, I like to use dominoes, biscuits or some other support system. 

The only edge glueing I won't use that on is animal hide glue and hand planed edges. No need there.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

We use mas epoxy with micro filler for color and to get a good bond . It sets is 20 min works good on plugs . I use gals of the stuff . I have a large sail boat .


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorilla Glue was ranked quite a bit lower than Elmers Wood Glue and Titebond by Consumer Reports. 

I for one find Gorilla to be a PITA to work with.


----------



## TakePride (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the info. I think I'm going to go with the marine epoxy. I have too much invested in this project to have it fail.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TakePride said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the info. I think I'm going to go with the marine epoxy. I have too much invested in this project to have it fail.



Marine Tex.

Gets no better than this stuff here!

http://www.marinetex.com/


----------

